# Munising trip pics



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

Went up to the central UP 3/7-3/11,..... Wed,Thurs,Fri morning were incredible, got a real warm Fri afternoon and Sat but not too bad.....Got about 730 miles in 3.5 days with Thurs being the best at 317 miles.



















































The last ride of the season is always the best.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

those last two pics look like H-58 east of Munising... I think that's trail 8 or 88, but what ever it's called I know I've been to those exact two spots!


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

How do u think the trails will hold up this week? I'm suppose to goto Newberry this weekend: .

I was in Oscoda this past weekend Trails were good Friday nite and Sat morning, but then turned to poop by noon. We did almost 250 miles before My buddies Sled Burnt up a chain trying to keep up with me and a ZR900 on a straightaway :lol: . Even the 2-tracks were blown out. Needless to say, we packed up and headed home that nite. Unless there is a miracle, oscoda is done.


----------



## TVCEAST05 (Feb 1, 2007)

Nice pics. Those fish are pretty cool. I was hopeing to take one more long ride this weekend to watch the Munising 300 but I don't know if it is going to work out.


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

Pic 1 and 2 is off trail 41 just south of steuben, pic 3 is the big spring of course, pic 4 is along lakeshore on trail 8 by au sable point, and pic 5 is trail 8 where you turn left to head up to grand marias.

Here's a pic of the trail sign for pic 5, from the other side of the trail. 












I'm sure the trails are toast right now unless they get some serious snow, we stopped riding Sat, afternoon cause they were pretty tore up and all the gravel roads were starting to turn to mud. I would bet you'd have to trailer to some off trail as of right now.

TVCEAST05....I dont think you'll have any luck watching the munising 300 as that was this past Sat.

Ryan


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

Great looking pics! I to was looking to get one more ride in but with these temps I dont think thats going to happen. Oh well bring on the long beards!!!!


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Ah, I waas right then! Love riding that area around Au Sable Point and Grand Marais.


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

Great photos! Thanks for sharing. :coolgleam


----------



## arcticcatet71 (Mar 7, 2007)

great photos i missed the U.P. trip this year and its good to see that someone got some decent riding in this year... Big Spring is always something to see... especially your first time


----------

